# How and Who



## jmdlcar (Oct 6, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to ask for what they have and who to talk to about it? I just don't want to mess it up when I do ask for it.


----------



## joem (Oct 6, 2011)

jmdlcar said:


> Can someone tell me how to ask for what they have and who to talk to about it? I just don't want to mess it up when I do ask for it.



Uuhhhmmmmm, What??!


----------



## Claudie (Oct 6, 2011)

joem said:


> jmdlcar said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me how to ask for what they have and who to talk to about it? I just don't want to mess it up when I do ask for it.
> ...



That's what I was gonna say. 
If I ask wrong, I always know right away by the way her hand meets my face....


----------



## Geo (Oct 6, 2011)

thats simple. if you see something you are interested in the first thing to do is ask if the person is wanting to throw it away and offer to dispose of it for them. if the answer is "no, i wasnt going to throw it away" then ask if they would be willing to sell it and if they are how much are they wanting for it. if they are willing to sell they will give you a price. if the price is too high you can give a counter offer of what you would be willing to pay. maybe a deal can be struck that will make you both happy. never quote a price to someone that is the maximum you are willing to pay, start well lower and work your way up to the maximum but never overpay unless a deal is struck that will insure you a lower price on more stuff of better quality. the objective is to pay the least for what you want but still get it at a price you both can agree to.


----------



## hemicuda5.7 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think this is what you are asking for: 

How to get for recycling/refining purposes,say scrap computers.
If this is the case,I will use this for an example: You walk into a computer repair shop and ask them basically this, (as I would do).

Hi I am looking for old computers that are going to be scrapped or thrown away. If you have any I would like to offer a pick up service to you ( free of charge ) 
and if it could be ongoing, here is my phone number, so we can arrange a pick-up time that is best for the both of you.

Then offer your business card or phone number to him/her, if they say "No we have someone else that already does that", politely thank them and ask that they keep your number handy in case of an emergency.

If they say " Sure " then take it from there.

But above all, always be polite and say Thank-you, no matter the answer.

Hope this helps and also answers your question.

Regards,Keith.


----------



## jmdlcar (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all your help. I was going to call some factory but I don't know who to talk too when I call.


----------



## joem (Oct 6, 2011)

jmdlcar said:


> Thanks for all your help. I was going to call some factory but I don't know who to talk too when I call.


Talk to the person who takes care of disposal


----------



## Claudie (Oct 6, 2011)

I usually get sent to the IT department, just ask for them when you call.


----------



## joem (Oct 6, 2011)

Claudie said:


> I usually get sent to the IT department, just ask for them when you call.



And get the name of the person who sent you there and use it when you talk to the new person


----------



## joem (Oct 6, 2011)

Claudie said:


> That's what I was gonna say.
> If I ask wrong, I always know right away by the way her hand meets my face....



You must use a lot of ice for all that swelling
lol


----------



## wrecker45 (Oct 6, 2011)

i was going to say . if she is single ask her. if married ask her husband. and hope he does not beat the heck out of you. :mrgreen:


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 7, 2011)

I seem to be getting the best results from the computer shops I have approached. Nearly all of already had someone who was picking their stuff up for free. 

I put together a price list, based on a percentage of what I can sell for further up the line, and gave it to each of the computer shops. They were amazed that they were giving away stuff for free that they can sell for decent money.

I have been getting referrals from them for people who have come in to their shops with old stuff to get rid of. They tell people "we don't take it but call this guy - he will" and they give my number to them. 

This has allowed me to turn my money more frequently than I would be able to otherwise. I'll need to schedule some time to go to BoardSort soon. I've already stored more stuff than I can safely haul in my trailer.


----------



## Goldwasser (Oct 7, 2011)

gold4mike said:


> I'll need to schedule some time to go to BoardSort soon. I've already stored more stuff than I can safely haul in my trailer.



Mike, you just need a bigger trailer!


----------



## darshevo (Oct 7, 2011)

Holy moly Chris. That'll get some attn going down the road. 

-Lance


----------



## dtectr (Oct 7, 2011)

hemicuda5.7 said:


> I think this is what you are asking for:
> 
> How to get for recycling/refining purposes,say scrap computers.
> If this is the case,I will use this for an example: You walk into a computer repair shop and ask them basically this, (as I would do).
> ...


Keith is right on the money - 
*1. *Show up when you say you will, (Usually complaint number one - not reliable). I can tell when scrap goes up & down, without even checking Kitco, by how many/few people come by looking for scrap. I have yet to have anyone come by a 2nd time, because they just want to make the BIG BUCKS.
*2.* Take *everything* they give you, (EVERYONE hates it when people cherry-pick). It does pay off, eventually. 
*3.* Do what you say you will do, when you say you'll do it. (This sounds a lot like number one, but it isn't - it covers everything else you will say and do in business interaction)
*4.* Assure, without giving any details, that you will dispose of everything responsibly. (In the U.S., when it comes to hazardous waste, you own it for life. If one of their monitors (with their name on it) shows up in a ditch somewhere, guess who the authorities will call?

Some other random suggestions:
- Be VERY CAREFUL about paying for scrap - honestly, in one or two computers, there's hardly anything, profit-wise. 
- Scrap = disposal problem, from their point of view, which, to them, is the only one that matters.
- DON"T tell them how much gold/silver/PGM you get, & don't show them pictures of it, and for G*d's sake, don't let them _hold _it! (Greed makes people stupid hoarders). 
- Talk up the keeping it out of the landfill thing. Your shtick - You are providing a vital public service; even if the majority of the money you make is from the aluminum, copper and steel (in that order), thats not the only reason you do it.

Just some random centavos, dos o tres, rattling around.
dtectr


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Great posts. Figured id throw this in here. seems like a good place.
Im a small timer and chemist whom is seeking someoone who is interested in doing my processors and other more timely items. I only have time to work fingers and will soon have an overwhelming source for such items. Yes a yield % is up for the taking and yes, ive done my homework on expected yields of such items. Any inquries may hit me back with what they would expect for work. 
Thanks and hope this helps us both out.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 14, 2012)

cleanbucket1 said:


> and yes, ive done my homework on expected yields of such items.


Your yield data didn't by chance come from a file online did it? If it did,you can throw that right out the window.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/

And yet another list.... :|

http://www.scribd.com/doc/28911037/Gold-Content-List-in-CPU-Chips

And the list goes on.... :| 

EDIT: added link


----------



## joem (Jan 15, 2012)

Claudie said:


> http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/



hi cluadie
do you think the ozcopper list is accurate?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2012)

joem said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/
> ...


I know you were asking Claudie,but 1 gram from a pentium pro? Also they have the yield from an AMD 486,and a pentium 1 as the same .12gr.Then they show a K6 having a yield of only .01 less than the AMD 486. There are a lot of other mistakes,but you get the idea.


----------



## Claudie (Jan 15, 2012)

joem said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ozcopper.com/computer-cpu-gold-yields/
> ...



No, I do not. I posted the lists as examples of the bad information people are getting when they do a simple google search of processor yields.... :|


----------



## joem (Jan 15, 2012)

Darn. I was hoping to be able to create a truthful ebay listings.
Has anyone come up with a yeild per cpu?
It seems these are fairly constant in manufaturing and with the many years of experience could a group effort create a yeilds list?
my thoughts


----------



## Claudie (Jan 16, 2012)

*"truthful ebay listings"*

If you did that, you could also add "Rare" to the title.... :|


----------



## joem (Jan 16, 2012)

Claudie said:


> *"truthful ebay listings"*
> 
> If you did that, you could also add "Rare" to the title.... :|


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtectr (Jan 16, 2012)

Claudie said:


> *"truthful ebay listings"*
> 
> If you did that, you could also add "Rare" to the title.... :|


 i believe that's an oxymoron - like "military intelligence" lol


----------



## joem (Jan 16, 2012)

I just finished scrapping about 50 towers (not easy with a broken hand), and with things left over in various boxes throughout my garage I am going to post a number of ebay listings ( I need to recoup my pre xmas requirements) and I am going to use the word "Rare" in the title but be as honest as I can to explain it in the descriptions. We'll see the responses.


----------



## dtectr (Jan 16, 2012)

just razzin' you. its about your reputation, you'll do fine.
Dtectr


----------



## joem (Jan 16, 2012)

dtectr said:


> just razzin' you. its about your reputation, you'll do fine.
> Dtectr


 :lol:


----------



## MMFJ (Feb 7, 2012)

joem said:


> I am going to use the word "Rare" in the title but be as honest as I can to explain it in the descriptions.


If it were me, "Rare" would be in the fact that I actually did the work to rip the parts out, all by myself! :shock:


----------

